# I'm Baaaaaaaaaaaaacccccckkkkk!!!!



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Life is funny and impossible to understand. That's one important thing I have learned in the last two years.

After a devastating divorce (emotionally and financially), selling my '07 Tundra, deciding to sell my Outback (about the only thing I "won"), receiving not a single interest in said portable hotel room, and finally regaining myself and my finances, I have returned to the home I loved so much. I'm back Outbackers! Decided to keep the OB and bought a 2010 Tundra yesterday. Did I neglect to mention that I've also met my soulmate?









Plan on seeing a lot of my happy, smiling face around here again. Wolfie, grab Staff and protect yourself.

Now, how the heck do I hook this thing up again to tow????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great news, Bernie.
Welcome home!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bernie - Glad to see you back and that life, love and camping are back in order for you!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear things are looking up! Welcome back!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome back....we left a light on for ya.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome back!! Looking forward to hopefully getting together and camping again!!! Glad to see you are lovin' life!! Congrats and good luck!! 
Happy Trails!!!









Jen


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, since you didn't let us know you were coming, all that is left is a back in space on the end. Pull up a chair, grab a glass and enjoy our band or campers.

I consider this place a virtual campfire and would be honored to have you back.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have taken complete control of Wolfie. Staff is powerless and Skullwood rules! MwaHaaHa Ha!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I have taken complete control of Wolfie. Staff is powerless and Skullwood rules! MwaHaaHa Ha!


 See? this place is kinda like watching a mini series... you might miss a show or two in the middle, but you can get caught up pretty quick....Welcome back!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to have you back Bernie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Wolfegg show is still on.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bernie - boy did we miss you! As you can see, Eric is still living out some computer game fantasy. Fear not - the dark lord will not prevail. Staff looks forward to fighting off thunderstorms with you again!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I have taken complete control of Wolfie. Staff is powerless and Skullwood rules! MwaHaaHa Ha!


Just welcome Bernie back like a "good little boy" and stop all this crazy talk of "taking complete control of Wolfie" you,of all people,should know by now there is no one that has complete control of Wolfie and Staff is NEVER powerless.She just lets you "Think" she is until the time is right to strike.

Just a word to the wise buddy ...keep your head down .....Staff is just down the lane,and Wolfie Is in good health and full Control.

Welcome back Bernie and glad things are going so good for you.

Happy Camping....Lynn


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

My word, I missed this place...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

luckylynn said:


> I have taken complete control of Wolfie. Staff is powerless and Skullwood rules! MwaHaaHa Ha!


Just welcome Bernie back like a "good little boy" and stop all this crazy talk of "taking complete control of Wolfie" you,of all people,should know by now there is no one that has complete control of Wolfie and Staff is NEVER powerless.She just lets you "Think" she is until the time is right to strike.

Just a word to the wise buddy ...keep your head down .....Staff is just down the lane,and Wolfie Is in good health and full Control.

Welcome back Bernie and glad things are going so good for you.

Happy Camping....Lynn
[/quote]


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

OMG I'm dying here!! Literally laughing out loud!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I have taken complete control of Wolfie. Staff is powerless and Skullwood rules! MwaHaaHa Ha!


Just welcome Bernie back like a "good little boy" and stop all this crazy talk of "taking complete control of Wolfie" you,of all people,should know by now there is no one that has complete control of Wolfie and Staff is NEVER powerless.She just lets you "Think" she is until the time is right to strike.

Just a word to the wise buddy ...keep your head down .....Staff is just down the lane,and Wolfie Is in good health and full Control.

Welcome back Bernie and glad things are going so good for you.

Happy Camping....Lynn
[/quote]









[/quote]

Oh you mean ugly boy!!!! You will "PAY" dearly for this !

Hang in there Staff ...Wolfie will be there soon to lend you her extra powers. The "mean one" can not get away with such things! There will be a very high price for him to pay.

Eric you best take Staff home ...you do not want me to come all the way from Texas to take care of this .I know Wolfie want need any help ...but I am sending my special Texas vibs up there so you better start running for cover.

Happy Camping....Luckylynn


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

You were gone?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bernie! Welcome back - Hope to meet up with you camping again sometime.......


----------

